# huron report. (depot town)



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

hey all,
went down to schultz today for the first time. cool little shop. after i picked up a few things i figured i might as well try lobbing some flies. i fished for about an hour and hooked up 10 times. i fanned on six (im kinda new to the streamer thing) but managed to land 4 smallies. none of them were trophy size all between 10 and 14 inches but had a good time. actually my first time fishing the huron besides the lower for the steel. i will be sure to be out there alot more seeing as its 7 miles from home and was tons of fun. sorry about no pics, i have to invest in a camera one of these days. haha. :lol:


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

That's the park where I taught myself to use a fly rod. You won't break any records, but its a fun place to fish. Wading from Forest on down to Riverside Park can be productive on the right day. Sometimes in the Spring that place gets a nice run of silver bass.


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

silver bass is a fresh water drum... yuck, yawn, and yankkkk. 
couldnt stop catching them last week out by the channel on St Clair.. 
the damn smallies were stacked up behind genos too... every time we dropped a shinner we would pull up a 2+lb smallie to the point where we moved accross the lake to get away from them ..


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

yep the stretch btw the leforge road dam and depot town is my go to spot if I have a couple of hours to kill and play around. 

There is a hole in that stretch (purposely vague, lol) that has a smallie living in it that remembles Shamu when it surfaces to feed. I'll catch her one of these days!!

J-


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Silver Bass is not a Fresh Water Drum , that would be a Sheep Head aka Cobo Coho . White bass aka Silver Bass aka Boblo Bass .


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Sight fishing/hunting carp there with the 8wt, while not particularly "noble", makes me giggle like a schoolgirl:lol:


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

"White bass aka Silver Bass aka Boblo" aka a fresh water drum / sheephead/ cousin of the fn carp.. fish is good for nothing execpt your garden... even tried smoking them and they were still trash... funish to catch tho till you see what it is... some times 2 at a time ... yawnnn 

on a more exciting note i missed a 15+" in brown on johnsons creek last night.. thought they were mia for the rest of the summer but this guy gave a run at my fly, a run at my strike indicator, and double swipe at my meps! guess there are still a few movin around in there fellas...


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

"makes me giggle like a schoolgirl:lol: " nice.. havent done it sense i was a kid but if those asian carp start taking over i know a fun method of combat lol..


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

TroutSniffa said:


> "White bass aka Silver Bass aka Boblo" aka a fresh water drum / sheephead/ cousin of the fn carp.. fish is good for nothing execpt your garden... even tried smoking them and they were still trash...
> 
> 
> Silver Bass and Sheephead are not the same fish


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

lol.. no they are not the same fish... but if you follow me... they are alllll the same fish... garbage..


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

It's been really hot. It's best to wait to fish SE Michigan trout streams until it cools down. Those fish are stressed enough.


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

TroutSniffa said:


> lol.. no they are not the same fish... but if you follow me... they are alllll the same fish... garbage..


i personally love catching sheephead while fishing for walleye especially, they fight hard compared to the walleye and can add some excitement to the trip


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

ahhhhhhh i expected maybe some of the smallie guys mighttt have a lil love for the sheep head but a walleye guy? i assume you dont eat your sheephead!? pisses me off when i think i got a big perch and its a trash fish i can only imagine i would be more pissed off if i was fishing for walleye lol...


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

the water was suprisingly cold still in the river near the spring.. i didnt have my digi as i just stopped for a minute on the way home from my girls parents.. but yea it was suprisingly cold to the touch... and if it makes you feel any better i would have ate him


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Silver bass is not even close to a sheephead... not even remotely. Whens the last time you hooked a sheephead on a topwater... never

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I dont eat smallies either... does that make them sheephead ???


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

cut them open.. peep the meat.. taste it.. pretttyyyy damn close.. and your right i have NEVER cought a sheep head top water, nor a silver bass... i dont usualy fish top water in depths/temps where either fish hang out... tell you what tho, go drop shot with big shiners in 15+ feet of cold water and you can catch both all day and go home with nothing to eat..


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

jaytothekizzay said:


> I dont eat smallies either... does that make them sheephead ???
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


lol.. no.. that doesnt make them sheephead.. it does make them a waste of time to bring in and take off your line tho.. just another **** tasting fish that is hard to keep off your line in south east mi.. never understood all these guys in their 60k boats goin out and spending all day throwing back smallies... why not go for a fish worth eating or at least one thats a challange/sport to catch..


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

jaytothekizzay said:


> Silver bass is not even close to a sheephead... not even remotely. Whens the last time you hooked a sheephead on a topwater... never
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Ive caught caught a few sheephead in the detroit river channels on topwater zara's and pop r's while bass fishing the shallows. Those things willeat anything


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

TroutSniffa said:


> lol.. no.. that doesnt make them sheephead.. it does make them a waste of time to bring in and take off your line tho.. just another **** tasting fish that is hard to keep off your line in south east mi.. never understood all these guys in their 60k boats goin out and spending all day throwing back smallies... why not go for a fish worth eating or at least one thats a challange/sport to catch..[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> You would understand if you had a day catching 50 plus. Throw in some 5lbrs jumping 2 feet outta the water, a big toad slamming a topwater there isnt to many fish that fight like a smallie.. People like to catch them cause they put up a acrobatic fight and run hard. Im mainly a walleye guy but ask anyone would you rather catch and release 20 eyes or 20 smallies most eyes are pulling in dead weight not much fight. Its more for the fun than the food, isnt to many other fish you can have 30 plus days all yr long. A small smallmouth taste just about as good as anything i dont keep tham and eat them much but i have and they are good. They aren't a challenge or sport? I pry caught 200 eyes this spring so need to keep any for food so would i rather pull a harness and pull in a dead weight eye or cast top water for bass thats gonna fight? Bass unless im hungry and dnt have eyes in freezer and good luck catchn a 6lb eye in the summer unless your in canada


----------

